# New to Monterrey. Need Information



## arch123 (Nov 9, 2008)

Hi,

I am a University Professor moving to Monterrey within the next few months. Although I have visited the city once, for a few days, I am not familiar with the city all that much. For those who are living there now, or have lived there, I would really appreciate any information about:

1)local customs-anything I should be aware so I do not offend anyone.

2)places to live, apartment hunting- I am going to be there on my own.

3)purchasing a car or transportation- Is there any other way around this issue.

4) Essential things that I should have with me when I arrive.

5) Medical facilities. How is it? Should I keep my Blue Cross coverage from the States?

6) Expat support groups or regular functions? Is there a large, active expat community in Monterrey?

Sorry for so many questions, but I am both excited and nervous about moving to another country. I have live in Europe for periods of months before, but never years.

Thanks in advance. Looking forward to hearing from you.

Best,

Khoi


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Welcome to the forum. Perhaps someone with intimate experiece of Monterrey will come to your aid. In the meantime: 
The most useful local customs in Mexico are the smile and a handshake coupled with speaking as much Spanish as you can master.
If you read Spanish, and I assume you do, the local papers and walking the residential streets will yield the most results when searching for an appartment.
Public transportation is great in Mexico. Monterrey does have a reputation for wild driving and it is wise to wait until the bus stops; board quickly and hang on because it will accelerate fast enough to propel you from the front of the bus to the rear.
Monterrey is a fully modern city, so whatever you forget can be replaced.
In general, medical care in Mexico's larger cities is excellent. If you maintain a US mailing address, it might be wise to keep BCBS. You will probably have to pay 'up front' but will be able to claim for reimbursement of medical expenses which occurred 'while visiting Mexico'.
Most areas with expats have informal groups or places where they meet for coffee, etc. You'll have to explore that when you get there or use Google to search ahead of time. Offices of US based companies in Monterrey may give you some leads, or you could inquire at real estate agencies, relocation offices or the university itself. You will soon find useful bulletin boards.


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

I think the medical school in Monterrey is one of the three where graduates can take US boards and apply for residency in the US, so care at the hospitals the medical school is affiliated with should be very good.

Check your policy. Some don't cover you when you are out of the US, others only cover you for a specific amount of time, which starts on the day you arrive. I assume the university will provide medical insurance, or you will be able to join the national plan, or you can get an ex-pat policy.

Also check to see if you can retain your insurance beyond the COBRA period (for COBRA, you must have worked for six months, and then you get one month of eligibility for each month you worked, up to 18 months), which frequently isn't possible.

Medical insurance in the US is very expensive (COBRA will probably run about $350 per month for a single person), and takes a big chunk out of your income.


----------



## khoiho (Nov 10, 2008)

hi Khoi,

I am interested in finding out more information about your experience as well. Your post interests me right away as those the common questions that I would have as well.

Interesting name too, my name is Kho^i as well.

Sincerely,


----------



## donselma (Nov 1, 2008)

I have a friend who lives there i could put you in touch with if you'd like . . . just pm me . . .


----------



## DanielB (Nov 27, 2008)

*Welcome*

Hi Khoi

I'm a new member here, hope I can help you. 

1- do not worry to much about local customs, I think you will get use to them quickly.
2-there are many websites where you can find flats, I can't writing down here but I can help you with that
3-I think you should first keep aware of the way how people drives here, i don't have car, but believe me.... there are a LOT of accidents everyday, 
4- Just enthusiasm hehe

at the moment i'm at work, but I can help you on the msn, or even better when you come here I'd to like to help you to settled down. 

sorry if i didnt answer all your questions... I'm a little bussy

Cheers

Daniel



arch123 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am a University Professor moving to Monterrey within the next few months. Although I have visited the city once, for a few days, I am not familiar with the city all that much. For those who are living there now, or have lived there, I would really appreciate any information about:
> 
> ...


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Welcome, Daniel. It is kind of you to offer your assistance to other members.


----------

